# Forget about Jo Pa, what is going on up there



## LanierSpots (Nov 10, 2011)

We have all read the grand jury report.  If you have not, you should.  Now this


RT @nathanielkraft Mark Madden just said on WEEI that reports coming that Sandusky & Second Mile pimped out young boys to rich donors 


If this is true in the slightest, it is just unfathomable.   What is going on with these people?


----------



## garnede (Nov 10, 2011)

I had not seen any of that.  I am just mad that they have not gotten rid of the grad assistant/WR coach.  He is the one who SAW the act and did nothing.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 10, 2011)

garnede said:


> I had not seen any of that.  I am just mad that they have not gotten rid of the grad assistant/WR coach.  He is the one who SAW the act and did nothing.




Yea, if you use the reasoning that Jo Pa should be out because he did nothing then there is no way you can say the WR coach should stay.    Its not like he walked in on two grown men going at it in the shower.  This was a grown man attacking a 10 year old boy.  He should have stopped that immediately.  No matter what.. 

He should have been the first to go.


----------



## garnede (Nov 10, 2011)

Your right, he absolutely should have done something.  Apparently he is protected in his job due to whistle blower laws, or at least that is what I'm hearing.


----------



## golffreak (Nov 10, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> We have all read the grand jury report.  If you have not, you should.  Now this
> 
> 
> RT @nathanielkraft Mark Madden just said on WEEI that reports coming that Sandusky & Second Mile pimped out young boys to rich donors
> ...



This is just the tip of the iceberg, I'm afraid. No telling what the magnitude of this will be.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.nesn.com/2011/11/jerry-s...ung-boys-to-rich-donors-says-mark-madden.html

original article:  http://www.timesonline.com/columnis...cle_863d3c82-5e6f-11e0-9ae5-001a4bcf6878.html


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 10, 2011)

This story just gets more and more disgusting. Apparently they agreed to a cover up in exchange for his resignation.

Pimpin little boys......Unreal


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 10, 2011)

Palmetto said:


> This story just gets more and more disgusting. Apparently they agreed to a cover up in exchange for his resignation.
> 
> Pimpin little boys......Unreal





I cant even imagine how this will be handled.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 10, 2011)

honor among thieves.  these guys will get what they deserve in prison.


----------



## garnede (Nov 10, 2011)

If the university covered this up the ncaa should find a way to charge them with lack of institutional control. Then give the program a 2 year death penalty.

The federal education dept is investigating the lack of reporting to them, which is a federal law. Looks like the administrators could be facing both state and federal time.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 10, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> We have all read the grand jury report.  If you have not, you should.  Now this
> 
> 
> RT @nathanielkraft Mark Madden just said on WEEI that reports coming that Sandusky & Second Mile pimped out young boys to rich donors
> ...



Ryan I was listening to Colin Cowherd earlier today and he didn't mention the pimping to donors but he said exactly what you said that everyone should read the grand jury report.

He focused on the witness and on Joe Pa.  

His argument was, this is not USC we are talking about.  It is State College Pennsylvania.  A very small, very close knit community.  people walk to football games.

And like all small towns, people talk.  His contention was that the the notion that Joe Pa really didn't know the extent of how sordid and evil Sandusky is and that the rest of the football office didn't know is complete and utter foolishness.  He said that as much time as these coaches spend together, recruiting trips, having beers together, meals together, hunting and fishing trips, there is absolutely no way that these didn't talk about thiss tuff over the course of fifteen years.  There is no way that the other coaches didn't individually and/or collectively ask Mike mcQueary about what he saw and that McQueary didn't talk about it.  Everybody knew.  Gossip is a cottage industry in a small town and these guys spend a whole lot of time around each other.

But nothing was done.  Because Joe Pa ruled over the program and he decided that it was going to be kept in house.  

This is without the knowledge of the pimpin allegations.  This is dark and horrible stuff that has been going on up there and I pray to God that this sort of thing isn't going on at other places.

What's more, so far there seven cases involving Sandusky that are known about.  Supposedly the average sexual predator/molestor prays on an average of 127 different kids before they are caught.  That's the mean.  To say that it makes me sick to my stomach is a serious understatement.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 10, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ryan I was listening to Colin Cowherd earlier today and he didn't mention the pimping to donors but he said exactly what you said that everyone should read the grand jury report.
> 
> He focused on the witness and on Joe Pa.
> 
> ...




I agree.  It really makes your stomach hurt.  I cant even imagine what has gone on with the victims over the years that this thing got strung out.  Times like this makes you mad that our justice system is so slow.  Sandusky should have been processed right away.    

I am not close to the Penn State football program and to be honest, know very few names of players on the team.  But I feel very sad for the true fans and alumni of this school who will have to deal with this and the stink of it for years to come.  This is no pay for play or robbery.  This is the worst crime committable.  

I do agree that nothing was secret.  No way this information was not passed around to everyone.   Its hard to deny that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 10, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I agree.  It really makes your stomach hurt.  I cant even imagine what has gone on with the victims over the years that this thing got strung out.  Times like this makes you mad that our justice system is so slow.  Sandusky should have been processed right away.
> 
> I am not close to the Penn State football program and to be honest, know very few names of players on the team.  But I feel very sad for the true fans and alumni of this school who will have to deal with this and the stink of it for years to come.  This is no pay for play or robbery.  This is the worst crime committable.
> 
> I do agree that nothing was secret.  No way this information was not passed around to everyone.   Its hard to deny that.



And also, like somebody said, people are having small riots up there because Joe Pa was let go?  Seriously?

This is why college kids are not taken seriously.  As smart as they think they are, this is a prime example of why nobody listens to what "young people" think.  They just don;t have enough life experience to have any perspective.  This is not an issue that you can have several opinions on.  There is one side to be on here and it is the right one.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 10, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> And also, like somebody said, people are having small riots up there because Joe Pa was let go?  Seriously?
> 
> This is why college kids are not taken seriously.  As smart as they think they are, this is a prime example of why nobody listens to what "young people" think.  They just don;t have enough life experience to have any perspective.  This is not an issue that you can have several opinions on.  There is one side to be on here and it is the right one.




Imagine how bad this is going to get if the rumors are true that Sanduskys foundation was pimping out those young kids to rich donors to the program....


----------



## sandhillmike (Nov 10, 2011)

This whole thing just gets more disgusting by the minute. How could all this happen up there? You have to be most sorry for the kids that were affected, but what a black eye for college football. God, I hope this is an isolated incident, not something that is going on elsewhere also.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 10, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Imagine how bad this is going to get if the rumors are true that Sanduskys foundation was pimping out those young kids to rich donors to the program....



I know it.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 10, 2011)

*They say...*

A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 10, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> This whole thing just gets more disgusting by the minute. How could all this happen up there? You have to be most sorry for the kids that were affected, but what a black eye for college football. God, I hope this is an isolated incident, not something that is going on elsewhere also.



See this is what concerns me.  A week ago we all would have laughed if this would have even been brought up as a possibility.  We would have said that we didn't like yankee football etc but that there was no way something like this was going on.  Especially not at a clean program like Penn State.  heck just the other day PennState was being praised on this board for how nice they are and what a clean program they run.

if it can happen in State College Pennsylvania it can probably happen at any of our schools.  I just hope that it isn't.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 10, 2011)

The DA that was working this case disappeared in 2005. They found his car and his laptop (hard drive had been removed) but never found his body.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 10, 2011)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> The DA that was working this case disappeared in 2005. They found his car and his laptop (hard drive had been removed) but never found his body.



I saw that yesterday.  SGD is right...the doors have been blown off our reality of what was and what now is less than a week later.  A week ago, the mere mention of JoePa being fired before the end of the season would've been blasphemy.  Sorry it happened so late for most of these kids, but thankful it is finally being stopped.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 10, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> if it can happen in State College Pennsylvania it can probably happen at any of our schools.  I just hope that it isn't.



I would like to believe you are wrong.

I think most Southerners would have dragged that guy out of the shower and tossed his bloody body off at the police station.

I don't think most of us would just 'go tell our daddy'.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 10, 2011)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I don't think most of us would just 'go tell our daddy'.



Other than the actual crime, that is the most disturbing part of this whole deal.  A 28yo former football player.  He should've physically stopped it.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 10, 2011)

There have been other homosexual rings that preyed on little boys in the past this one is no different. Usually they are made up of the rich and powerful.


----------



## southgaoriginal (Nov 10, 2011)

this whole thing just stinks, i am a football fan, but come on folks it seems to me the crime should be the story not joe paterno, i will agree that i dont see how they fire him and keep the red headed guy.  I would hate to be one of those boys or their parents having to watch all the coverage about the football coach.  I say they need to clean house and start over.  All i see happend here is a cover our tale job.  I am not a fan of the ncaa but come on you have to do something if a team can be punished for one guy taking a little cash, my god this should be enough to shut down the whole dang program


----------



## Resica (Nov 10, 2011)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> The DA that was working this case disappeared in 2005. They found his car and his laptop (hard drive had been removed) but never found his body.



Ray Gricar was the Centre County DA. He investigated the 1998 incident when Sandusky showered with a boy. He decided not to prosecute. He didn't disappear until 2005.


----------



## Resica (Nov 10, 2011)

Woodsman69 said:


> There have been other homosexual rings that preyed on little boys in the past this one is no different. Usually they are made up of the rich and powerful.



Man, you're like the Homosexual King aren't you?


----------



## garnede (Nov 10, 2011)

It could happen here.  Apparently in Pennsylvania, Virginia, Georgia, Massachusetts, Missouri and South Dakota you have the choice of reporting abuse to a superior or to the police, if you work for a school or hospital. Then it becomes that superior's responsibility to report it to the cops.

"At the time Curley and Schultz are accused of failing to report, it was summary offense punishable by up to 90 days in prison and a $200 fine."

So even if found guilty Curley and Schultz will only get a slap on the wrist and loose their job.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 10, 2011)

Woodsman69 said:


> There have been other homosexual rings that preyed on little boys in the past this one is no different. Usually they are made up of the rich and powerful.



You do understand that by following your line of thought all heterosexual men would be attracted to 10 year old girls too right?


----------



## srb (Nov 10, 2011)

*How about the STAFF TO!!!!*

Surely nobody but a handfull of coaches new!!!! Right should be more to come.


----------



## garnede (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.businessinsider.com/jerry-sandusky-victims-2011-11


looks like it could be 20 victims now!


----------



## southgaoriginal (Nov 10, 2011)

wow just read the grand jury report, how in the world was this allowed to happen, apparently a janitor witnessed abuse and reported to his supervisor and it stopped there as well.  I am starting to think that everybody knew what was going on.  Sick Freaks


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 10, 2011)

southgaoriginal said:


> wow just read the grand jury report, how in the world was this allowed to happen, apparently a janitor witnessed abuse and reported to his supervisor and it stopped there as well.  I am starting to think that everybody knew what was going on.  Sick Freaks



I read it too and I just cant believe more of them did not know.  These people spend 15 hours a day together.  They had to know..


----------



## Resica (Nov 10, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I read it too and I just cant believe more of them did not know.  These people spend 15 hours a day together.  They had to know..



You're right, they had to know. How many more know something?


----------



## Buck (Nov 10, 2011)

Barry Switzer was quoted on ESPN as knowing this was a secret.  You mean to tell me ESPN and all their investigative reporting only learned about this last Saturday?  Hmmm....


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 10, 2011)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I would like to believe you are wrong.
> 
> I think most Southerners would have dragged that guy out of the shower and tossed his bloody body off at the police station.
> 
> I don't think most of us would just 'go tell our daddy'.



Well if we are talking about each one of us I know what we would have probably would have done.

I don't mean this to sound like chest pounding but if I had caugh Sandusky doing that to a little kid, I might be sitting in prison still because I can not honestly say that I would have stopped at beating him up real bad.  I imagine that all of us here would have given him a severe beating at the very least and then called the cops.

But a week ago penn state was recognized as  a squeaky clean football program.  What a difference a week makes.  What else might be going on in the college football world?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2011)

Man I really dont have anything to add. This is just sad, and I rest at night knowing that GOD has prepared a place for them. God help those kids!!!


----------



## Flash (Nov 10, 2011)

Resica said:


> Ray Gricar was the Centre County DA. He investigated the 1998 incident when Sandusky showered with a boy. He decided not to prosecute. He didn't disappear until 2005.



Any word on why, who? Or what may have been on the hard drive?


----------



## Resica (Nov 10, 2011)

Flash said:


> Any word on why, who? Or what may have been on the hard drive?



Not that I'm aware of. Had a few sighting reports in Texas, I think. They declared him dead at the request of his daughter a couple of years ago so the estate could be settled.  You could google him.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 11, 2011)

I know one thing for sure.  JoePa knew and he did not push getting this pile of manure thrown in jail.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 11, 2011)

I am willing to bet everyone up there in Pedo Valley knew....


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 11, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ryan I was listening to Colin Cowherd earlier today and he didn't mention the pimping to donors but he said exactly what you said that everyone should read the grand jury report.
> 
> He focused on the witness and on Joe Pa.
> 
> ...



I agree with this.  Several years ago, when I was in middle school, there were rumors floating around about Darryl Wayne McCollister, the weatherman at Newschannel9.  Then a few year later, he was arrested.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 11, 2011)

Palmetto said:


> You do understand that by following your line of thought all heterosexual men would be attracted to 10 year old girls too right?



Umm, no, homosexuality is perversion.  Child molestation is a far worse perversion, but when men chose to only molest boys, they are in fact commiting homosexual acts by definition.   With the power Sandusky had, he could have gained the trust of young girl's parents, but he only chose boys.  I'm sorry we are too focused as a society to make sure we don't offend gays that we can't even call them out when they commit heinous acts.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 11, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> Umm, no, homosexuality is perversion.  Child molestation is a far worse perversion, but when men chose to only molest boys, they are in fact commiting homosexual acts by definition.   With the power Sandusky had, he could have gained the trust of young girl's parents, but he only chose boys.  I'm sorry we are too focused as a society to make sure we don't offend gays that we can't even call them out when they commit heinous acts.



I think what he was arguing was Woodsman alluding to all gays guys molesting kids.  Though certainly not what I'd consider normal, I don't think being gay means being being attracted to children.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 11, 2011)

ChiefOsceola said:


> I think what he was arguing was Woodsman alluding to all gays guys molesting kids.  Though certainly not what I'd consider normal, I don't think being gay means being being attracted to children.



What I took woodsman as saying is that these goups of men aren't targeting young girls at all and than by definition they are homosexuals, in addiction to being monsters.  Our society has become so PC that we can't even bring to light that these were homosexual acts committed by gays.  Our focus is not on protecting children, it is on not offending gays and that really p's me off.   I think if McQueary had walked in on Sandusky with a young girl, this would have ended years ago.  Sandusky was a gay man with a perversion for young boys, just like the Catholic priests and it was swept under the rug just like the priests scandal.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 11, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Man I really dont have anything to add. This is just sad, and I rest at night knowing that GOD has prepared a place for them. God help those kids!!!



This.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 11, 2011)

I hear what you're saying lbz and the whole situation is disgusting, but I don't think him being gay has anything to do with the despicable things he did to these kids.  Granted, in this case he was gay and a low-life piece of trash...but there are also straight guys who do the same stuff to little girls.  My point is, other than the fact that it was with little boys, I don't see how him being gay has anything to do with this.  He is a piece of scum first and foremost.  It would've been just as bad had he been a straight guy molesting little girls.

I guess it all comes down to interpretation.  Rather than looking at these guys as gay or whatever, I look at them as sick and twisted men that would prey on children.  That is the sickness.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 11, 2011)

ChiefOsceola said:


> I hear what you're saying lbz and the whole situation is disgusting, but I don't think him being gay has anything to do with the despicable things he did to these kids.  Granted, in this case he was gay and a low-life piece of trash...but there are also straight guys who do the same stuff to little girls.  My point is, other than the fact that it was with little boys, I don't see how him being gay has anything to do with this.  He is a piece of scum first and foremost.  It would've been just as bad had he been a straight guy molesting little girls.
> 
> I guess it all comes down to interpretation.  Rather than looking at these guys as gay or whatever, I look at them as sick and twisted men that would prey on children.  That is the sickness.



Exactly

My comment was directly linked to the same poster equating Homesexuality to Pedophilia in one of the other PSU threads.

This type of thinking is just ignorant.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 12, 2011)

ChiefOsceola said:


> I hear what you're saying lbz and the whole situation is disgusting, but I don't think him being gay has anything to do with the despicable things he did to these kids.  Granted, in this case he was gay and a low-life piece of trash...but there are also straight guys who do the same stuff to little girls.  My point is, other than the fact that it was with little boys, I don't see how him being gay has anything to do with this.  He is a piece of scum first and foremost.  It would've been just as bad had he been a straight guy molesting little girls.
> 
> I guess it all comes down to interpretation.  Rather than looking at these guys as gay or whatever, I look at them as sick and twisted men that would prey on children.  That is the sickness.



Face it, if he was a hetro, he would not be looking at boys.  He was sick and twisted.  Unfortunately, this "new" progressive society can not make be believe that all homosexuals are sick.  Not this sick, but sick nonetheless.


----------



## tigerfan (Nov 12, 2011)

Nebraska better watch for the illegal use of hands in State College today.


----------

